# ID this Stanley?



## 51craigie (Nov 25, 2011)

I found an old Stanley jointer plane in my grandfather's old tool stash and want to clean it up. The iron is pretty beat up and will need a new one. Any idea what model this is (see pics)?

I think it is a #33, 24" but am not sure.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure of the model, but the rust on the blade looks like it will easily clean up.

I have been cleaning up a recent set of Stanley planes, and some of the blades looked worse that in your picture.

Some of the blades had been very badly sharpened, but I was able to restore a good edge.

The blades for the transitional planes are not easily found. Likely ebay is your best bet.

How about posting pictures of just the blade and cap iron. If you can clean this up, it will say you a lot of time looking for a replacement.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have a similar one, could be a #45. Also, looks like your cutter is newer. I think I can make out the SW on it which puts it to the 1920's thru 30's - if I'm not mistaken. 

The transitional cutter would saw some thing like "Stanley Rule & Level New Britain CT" and wouldn't really have a logo


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

There is no such thing as a #45 transition plane. 



Craigie, unless the body was replaced/cut down the 24" makes it a #31 - transition jointer.

Also based on that It should have a 2-3/8" wide iron (blade) that is interchangeable with the 28-30 transitions and later Stan/Bailey 5-1/2 through 7 bench planes. 

How did you come to own it and what are your plans for it?

Take care~


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

just checked, mine is a #29 and measure 19 3/4"


----------



## 51craigie (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, just took it apart and cleaned the rust off. Under the iron mounting is all the markings - #32. There's also a similar engraving under all the grime on the front of the wood so i think its all original. 

With a good dressing it should work nicely. However, i would prefer a heavier iron. Is that possible?


----------



## 51craigie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks firemedic, i will have to look into the comparable blades and see if there is a suitable backup withe more heft.

Regarding where i got it, my grandfather taught shop in the '30-60's and some tools show up from time to time family forgot they had. This one was in my dads shop.

I usually clean the old ones up and hang on to them (most have surface wear and are still usable).


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

51craigie said:


> With a good dressing it should work nicely. However, i would prefer a heavier iron. Is that possible?


If this uses the 2 3/8in blades then you may be able to purchase the blades being used for the 5 1/2 - 7 models.

Lee Valley sells their replacement blades.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=42607&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1

They also sell Ron Hock replacement blades.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32692&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1

Both Veritas and Ron Hock blades are thicker than the regular Stanley stock.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

51craigie said:


> Ok, just took it apart and cleaned the rust off. Under the iron mounting is all the markings - #32. There's also a similar engraving under all the grime on the front of the wood so i think its all original.
> 
> With a good dressing it should work nicely. However, i would prefer a heavier iron. Is that possible?





51craigie said:


> Thanks firemedic, i will have to look into the comparable blades and see if there is a suitable backup withe more heft.
> 
> Regarding where i got it, my grandfather taught shop in the '30-60's and some tools show up from time to time family forgot they had. This one was in my dads shop.
> 
> I usually clean the old ones up and hang on to them (most have surface wear and are still usable).


Cool beans, it's awesome to keep tools in the family!

The #32 should be 26" long and have a 2-5/8" wide iron which is interchangeable with the Stanley / Bailey #8. :smile:


----------

